# ASCE 7-16 , AISC 360-16, AISC 341-16



## cal91 (Dec 4, 2017)

How do we know/educated guess when these references will be adopted into the exam standards?


----------



## MaxDefl (Dec 5, 2017)

I figure that these will be adopted in when the Code changes to 2018 IBC.

Bridge stuff is my question.  I wonder when the new (8th) AASHTO Bridge will be part of the test, and worry if I will be able to pass before then.


----------



## sayed (Dec 5, 2017)

MaxDefl said:


> I figure that these will be adopted in when the Code changes to 2018 IBC.
> 
> Bridge stuff is my question.  I wonder when the new (8th) AASHTO Bridge will be part of the test, and worry if I will be able to pass before then.


Didn't they just make 7th edition the requirement? (I think they started april 2017)


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer (Dec 5, 2017)

For reference,
IBC 2015 was adopted for 2018 exams, all other building related code versions depend on what version of IBC is adopted.
AASHTO 7th (2014 edition) was adopted for 2017 exams.
So it is safe to speculate Publication year +3 years for the code versions to be adopted by NCEES for the tests.


----------



## cal91 (Dec 5, 2017)

Cool thanks.

I also noticed that PCI Handbook is no longer listed under the Design Standards... So correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe we'll be tested on anything out of the PCI Handbook?


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer (Dec 5, 2017)

That is correct. The reason I believe is because they moved to IBC2015, it refers to ACI318-14. The PCI 7th is based off ACI318-08. I guess it was OK until ACI318-11 to still use PCI because much of the code was same as 08 version. However, 14 version is totally reorganized. For whatever reason, they decided to keep the PCI for PE test though.


----------

